# Why the price difference?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I've been looking into getting the Bravura. I'm just confused why there's a price difference... Am I missing something? They look the same to me other than colour...
Wahl Color Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper | PetEdge.com
Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Clipper | PetEdge.com
Also, I read online some people think it nicks a bit more than the Chromado -but the majority still liked the Bravura... Do you find it nicks easily?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know why the price difference sometimes a purty color takes the $$. I have a Moser, my friend a Bravaru & that is great as well. Have not tried the Chromodo. I really don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I think I didn't go with the Chromodo because it has 3 settings instead of 5 I believe.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Also, the 5 position blade or whatever, How does that work? I have the AGC 2 speed and am just used to switching the blades. Does it only take special blades or it just includes those?
Sorry for the dumb question :confused3:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why the price is different. I believe it's just a slightly different model. I bought the Bravura that come in different colors (purple, red). I absolutely LOVE my Bravura MINI. The mini is not adjustable and comes with a #30 blade. The regular sized Bravura has four adjustable settings from #9 to #40. It has a tab you swivel back and forth to "click" the teeth length into place. I used my new regular sized Bravura twice and hated it each time. First time it nicked Leroy so much, second time it didn't cut any hair - both times were on the #40 setting. I was so fed up with it I returned it and bought a Geib BC-200. The Geib isn't adjustable and comes with three blades (#7, #10, #40) you have to switch out each time. I heard the #40 for the Geib BC-200 has rounded teeth and less likely to nick dogs. I've heard good reviews for the Geib. I've also heard all the great reviews for the Bravura. Everyone loves it but I guess I'm the few who hate it. I have not used the Geib clippers yet, so will let you know how that goes.

BTW - for any of the clippers I mentioned, you can buy replacement blades for them


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, also, are the mini's just... smaller or are they meant for different purposes? I have never used a trimmer before so when I saw them on petedge I got confused. Are they different from just the ... mini's? and when would you use them? I'm assuming it would be on small dogs around the eye to get off the nasty tear area?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks, also, are the mini's just... smaller or are they meant for different purposes? I have never used a trimmer before so when I saw them on petedge I got confused. Are they different from just the ... mini's? and when would you use them? I'm assuming it would be on small dogs around the eye to get off the nasty tear area?


The mini is much smaller than the regular sized Bravura. I accidentally bought the mini thinking it was the regular size, just did not read the box correctly. I was going to return it until I used it on Louis. Louis is not a poodle, but I gave him shaved feet like a poodle and the mini is excellent for this purpose. The mini is not adjustable and just has a #30 blade. The teeth are rounded so I have not nicked any dogs with it. I will also lightly use it around Louis's sanitary area (just be careful for dogs with sensitive skin if you use a #30 around the privates!). I also love it for shaving pads of all sized dogs. It's SUPER light weight. I've also used the mini to shave Leroy's face, ears, and tail for his Bedlington trim. I bought the Geib because I need a clipper that can cover more surface area because the groom for the grooming competition is timed and I need things that save me time but get the job done without nicking my dog. I STILL haven't had a chance to use my new Geib clippers that arrived over a week ago! Too many things going on.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Geib BC-200 clippers*

Finally tried the Geib clippers. 

Pros: lightweight, love where the switch is located - it is on the side. I didn't like where the switch was for the regular sized Bravura. Apparently it's the same spot where I like to place my thumb and I kept turning the Bravura off. The Geib has rounded teeth which I love. I was shaving my poodle's ears very quickly with the #40 blade and did not nick him, nor caused any irritation. The blade is slightly wider than the reg. Bravura. I was able to increase my speed by covering more surface area, and increase my speed in general because I wasn't worried about nicking the dog. I shaved off 30 minutes in my groom time with the Geib (shaving ears, face, tail for the Bedlington trim).

Cons: The clippers are loud. And they vibrate SO MUCH. I'm not sure if I have a death grip on them or what, but my hands hurt after using them due to the intense vibrations. The blade gets hotter than the Bravura, but not as hot as an Andis clipper blade on an Andis clipper. I need to shave a standard's feet with them to see if they are worth it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the silver Bravura was the original, then they came out with the colored ones. I doubt there is any good reason for the price difference other than the fact that they came out at different times, and thus ended up with different stock numbers or whatever.

I have read many reviews of the Bravura. So many people love it, but then a percentage of people have experiences like Tokipoke and it wouldnt cut after the blade was changed or became seated wrong or something. I seem to recall some explanations as to how to fix/prevent the problem but cant find it now. May have been in the reviews on Amazon. If you own a Bravura and arent getting good results, I would google to see if you can figure out whats wrong.

The Bravura takes a special blade. PetEdge says they dont recommend sharpening those blades. In other words, they are "disposable". Yet there are sharpeners who sharpen them. New Edge Sharpening in Lakeland, Florida does.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Agh! So I was about to order the bravura, but it says one of the replacement blades are discontinued. They only have the "course" Wahl Arco SE Replacement Blade Coarse | PetEdge.com
which has wider set teeth so I assume will nick a lot more. Where would I order the better blades?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Agh! So I was about to order the bravura, but it says one of the replacement blades are discontinued. They only have the "course" Wahl Arco SE Replacement Blade Coarse | PetEdge.com
> which has wider set teeth so I assume will nick a lot more. Where would I order the better blades?


Is this it?

Adjustable FINE Blade for Wahl Moser Arco, Chromado and Bravura Clipper - Cherrybrook


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how long a Bravura/Arco blade lasts before it needs sharpening/replacing? If I have one spoo, and use the blade for the body as well as FFT, will the blade last a few months? A year? More?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't have an issue when I shaved Jazz' face with the Bravura and I have never shaved a face before. They are quiet and cool, too. I wonder if Tokipokes weren't seated right? Hmm.

The Chromado are smaller than the Bravura. The only difference I see in those two are the colors. Maybe the colors haven't been as popular as they thought? You do get a stainless steel comb set for free, which is nice.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Is this it?
> 
> Adjustable FINE Blade for Wahl Moser Arco, Chromado and Bravura Clipper - Cherrybrook


Thank you, yes that's what I was looking for! 
I've heard that it does last a couple months, but it's best to buy a couple just so when you send one to get sharpened, you have extras to use until it comes back.
Also I figured out the price thing!! The coloured ones are on SALE! It says regular 170... so they're normally more expensive... Took me long enough to figure it out though 
Does anyone know if it comes with the fine blade? Or does it come with any?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thank you, yes that's what I was looking for!
> I've heard that it does last a couple months,
> Does anyone know if it comes with the fine blade? Or does it come with any?


It lasts a couple of months at what rate of use? Is that for one dog every few weeks or for a pro groomer doing several dogs a day?

I think the blade that comes with the Bravura is the course blade, because the PetEdge catalog lists the fine blade as a "New" product and the course blade as "Course replacement blade". I could be wrong though...


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! 
And I don't know since I just ordered it today... maybe an expert will chime in:act-up:


----------

